# Twas the night before Christmas



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I always read this during the holiday season and share it. Sad, but so true

Christmas Rescue

Twas the night before Xmas when all thru the house,
Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse.

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
In hopes that St. Nickolaus soon would be there.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
With No thought of the dog filling their heads.

And mamma in her kerchief and I in my cap,
Knew the dog was cold, but didn't care about that.

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter!

Away to the window I flew like a flash,
Figuring the dog broke his chain and got into the trash.

The moon on the breast of the new fallen snow
Gave the luster of mid-day to objects below.

When what to my wondering eyes should appear-
But Santa Clause with eyes full of tears

He unchained the dog once so lively and quick,
Last years Xmas present now painfully sick

More rapid than eagles he called the dog's name
And the dog ran right to him despite all his pain.

Now Dasher, now Dancer, now Prancer and Vixen.
On Comet on Cupid on Donner and Blitzen!

To the top of the porch to the top of the wall-
Let's find him a home where he'll be loved by all.

I knew in an instant there'd be no gifts this year,
For Santa had made one thing very clear

The gift of a dog is not just for the season-
We had gotten the dog for all the wrong reasons

In our haste to think of the kids-what a gift!
There was one important thing that we missed.

A dog should be family, and cared for the same
You don't give a Gift, then put it on a chain

And I heard him explain as he rode out of site
YOU WEREN'T GIVEN A GIFT, YOU WERE GIVEN A LIFE!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How true. It makes me so sad to see dogs not treated like family!!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Love this poem 
Too many out there on chains...


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So sad. Dogs are not christmas presents...although if getting a dog is something that has been well planned researched and prepared for, then having the new baby arrive on Christmas Eve could be lovely...although now that I think of it, with all the puppy hazards the holiday brings, maybe New Year's Day is better for welcoming home a new family member.


----------

